# How to correct a gap in your PRSI record?



## rob oyle (1 Feb 2021)

I've just received my PRSI record (which goes back 25 years now!) and it seems that my college job (late 90s) did not make PRSI contributions in my name. As this was my second job ever, I now have a gap of c. 2.5 years without any paid or credited contributions. That doesn't mean much right now but, in case I need it later, is something I would like to correct.

What is the first point of contact to correct my record?


----------



## Conan (1 Feb 2021)

That college job may not have paid PRSI on your behalf (assuming it was taxed etc). If you think that PRSI contributions were/should have been made, you could contact the records office of the Dept of Social Protection which is based in Buncrana, in Donegal. You could argue you case with them, give them as much detail as you can etc.
Whether a 2.5 year gap might prove anyway significant in the future, is hard to estimate. It is the intention to change the calculation model for the State Pension in the future to one where you get 1/40th of the State PenDion for each year of PRSI contribution. So as long as you have 40 years of contributions by the State retirement age (whether 66, 67 or 68) you will perhaps get the full State Pension. The Government have recently established a Pensions Commission to review the State Pension, so we will just have to await its recommendations.


----------



## rob oyle (1 Feb 2021)

Conan said:


> That college job may not have paid PRSI on your behalf (assuming it was taxed etc). If you think that PRSI contributions were/should have been made, you could contact the records office of the Dept of Social Protection which is based in Buncrana, in Donegal. You could argue you case with them, give them as much detail as you can etc.
> Whether a 2.5 year gap might prove anyway significant in the future, is hard to estimate. It is the intention to change the calculation model for the State Pension in the future to one where you get 1/40th of the State PenDion for each year of PRSI contribution. So as long as you have 40 years of contributions by the State retirement age (whether 66, 67 or 68) you will perhaps get the full State Pension. The Government have recently established a Pensions Commission to review the State Pension, so we will just have to await its recommendations.


Thanks... I'll call them.

I understand the State Pension review machinations, but given the pace of pension reform in this State I'd like to have all possible tools for my own pension application down the tracks.
I suspect my employer avoided paying PRSI in the case of all their teenage employees back then and wouldn't support a correction of the record if it opened up a can of worms for them now (business still in operation)!


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (1 Feb 2021)

rob oyle said:


> suspect my employer avoided paying PRSI in the case of all their teenage employees back then


This happened to me on my first job. I didn't realise til 20 years later.

I have never followed up but the company is long defunct and I never kept a payslip.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Feb 2021)

If you can dig up proof (payslips, P60's tax records, diary) you should contact records section. Were you over sixteen?  Did your pay come in cash/ brown envelope or was this an employer who was a bit scarce on paperwork


----------



## rob oyle (2 Feb 2021)

Black Sheep said:


> If you can dig up proof (payslips, P60's tax records, diary) you should contact records section. Were you over sixteen?  Did your pay come in cash/ brown envelope or was this an employer who was a bit scarce on paperwork


Was from age 16 onwards for 3 years, no payslips ever issued but was paid by cheque each week... you'd think someone trying to hide it would've paid cash?!?
If it's not recorded then there'd be no tax records, hence the gap.
I'll update as I go.


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Feb 2021)

If you can find records/proof that you worked there for 2.5 years or thereabouts it is possible for DSP to add credits (not payments) to your record. These credits could be just as valuable as payments for pension purposes


----------



## Laughahalla (3 Feb 2021)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> This happened to me on my first job. I didn't realise til 20 years later.
> 
> I have never followed up but the company is long defunct and I never kept a payslip.
> 
> Let us know how you get on.


Does this mean you won't get the full old age state pension as a result?


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (4 Feb 2021)

Laughahalla said:


> Does this mean you won't get the full old age state pension as a result?


I doubt it.

Job was when I was 17 and I should have 40 years contributions done by my late 60s.


----------



## Black Sheep (4 Feb 2021)

At present PRSI is only payable up to the age of 66.


----------

